# suche Raidgilde / Norgannon (Allianz)



## Overtron (2. April 2008)

mein problem is folgendes...

ich bin zur zeit beruflich in shanghai. habe daher nur samstags zeit zum raiden (zeitverschiebung)
daher such ich ne gilde die auch samstags tätig is und noch hexerunterstützung braucht ^^ bin ja schliesslich nicht für immer hier ^^

würde auch endlich gern mal weiterkommen immer dieses random zeug is mir langsam zu teuer ständigs gewhipe manchmal nur klappt es ohne whipe... ausserdem langweilt kara mittlerweile ich würde euch ja meinen arsenal link hinschreiben aber komme nicht auf die seite keine ahnung wieso... müsstet also selbst nachsehn bin aber auch hier auf buffed zu finden

also falls ihr mich haben wollt flüstert mich einfach im game an bin unter der woche meisst von 12 uhr mittag bis 16 oder 17 uhr nachtmittags online nach europäischer zeit ^^ samstags bin ich dann von 12 uhr mittag bis sonntag nachmittag online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der name meines charakters ist OVERTRON bin auch manchmal mit meinem twink unterwegs ASMODEUS ein 45er schurke, naja in letzter zeit bin ich relativ oft mit assi unterwegs weil mitn großen ja doch nix los is zur zeit.

nochwas kurz zu mir ich bin sehr gern in hero inis unterwegs und wenns die zeit erlaubt IMMER bereit zu helfen egal wobei.

also kara hab ich eigentlich durch mir fehlt vielleicht noch ein run dann bin ich ehrfürchtig warscheinlich schon nach kara 1 ^^ bei den kara quests bin ich leider erst bei nightbane

gruulfähig dürfte ich schon sein aus kara fehlt max. noch der t4 helm wobei ich mir nich sicher bin ob ich den überhaubt brauch wegen dem zauberschlagset...

als dann würd mich über ne antwort freun

greetz over


----------



## Moagim (2. April 2008)

Das gehört wohl ins WoW Forum...


----------



## Grimtom (2. April 2008)

Ich schätze mal, von diesen "Raidaffen" wirst Du hier nicht viele finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overtron (3. April 2008)

joa falsches forum zu spät gesehn


----------



## Grimtom (3. April 2008)

hrhrhrhrh ... aber auch nur knapp daneben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overtron (3. April 2008)

aber hier gibts mehr antworten ^^


----------

